# 20" balloon bikes out there? Phantoms



## PennyPrince (Nov 21, 2020)

1953 serial number on frame, let me know what y'all think. All original parts. 

Thanks,


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2020)

There were no 20" Phantoms made and the bike is made up parts that are not original. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Nov 24, 2020)

It's a cool little bike for sure, but as Shawn, it's put together from whatever worked and nicely painted.


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> There were no 20" Phantoms made and the bike is made up parts that are not original. V/r Shawn



Thank you, but i said all original parts, I never said it's an oringal 20" built phantom. All parts on this bike are original 20" tank is original as well.


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 24, 2020)

phantom said:


> It's a cool little bike for sure, but as Shawn, it's put together from whatever worked and nicely painted.



Thank you, frame is a 53" and all parts are original,  I figured it was neat to post considering you don't see 20" phantom, but it  has  all the goodies...


----------



## John G04 (Nov 24, 2020)

Cool bike but it seems this term “original parts” even though they are repainted or incorrect for the application is getting thrown around a lot lately. Even though the part is peroid correct doesn’t really help the fact a bike is built in a non stock way


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 24, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Cool bike but it seems this term “original parts” even though they are repainted or incorrect for the application is getting thrown around a lot lately. Even though the part is peroid correct doesn’t really help the fact a bike is built in a non stock way



Thanks for the insight, it helps. I guess the point I'm trying to get across,  is the unique factor. A period correct parts for a bike that was never built, the value in the bike is in the orgianl some period correct 20" parts. 20" tank are hard to find in this conditions,  jewel pedal, etc. Never the less,  I think the bike although put together, is neat.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2020)

That's a sweet little 20" custom. Did you buy that as is or build it? 1953 was a big year for Schwinn's juvenile bicycles and the 20" Hornet was a cantilever frame with tank, truss rods and that deluxe chain guard but no rear carrier. In 54 they made a 20" Streamliner and that was a loaded model with a rear carrier. Is your serial number a late 1953 number?


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That's a sweet little 20" custom. Did you buy that as is or build it? 1953 was a big year for Schwinn's juvenile bicycles and the 20" Hornet was a cantilever frame with tank, truss rods and that deluxe chain guard but no rear carrier. In 54 they made a 20" Streamliner and that was a loaded model with a rear carrier. Is your serial number a late 1953 number?



A friend of mine put it together,  gathered all the pieces, honestly I'm not sure it it's late, good question. The goal was to make something unique with some originality to it. And it came out perfect in my opinion. I was very pleased. Not somewhat new to vintage schwinn bit I wanted to habe something unique to talk about when I hit show or cruises


----------



## 1motime (Nov 24, 2020)

Great 20" Schwinn.  Perfect for car shows.  A Phantom Rod is something that never existed but is sitting right in there front of you!
Nicely done and sure the builder had some fun.  Just a suggestion. Front light is a bit out of scale.  A Junior Rocket Ray will fit better and be more of the same vintage.  Cool pedals!  Let the critics have their say and they can go pick apart something else.  Have fun!


----------



## pkleppert (Nov 24, 2020)

Here's a Jr. Rocket Ray on the front fender.


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 24, 2020)

1motime said:


> Great 20" Schwinn.  Perfect for car shows.  A Phantom Rod is something that never existed but is sitting right in there front of you!
> Nicely done and sure the builder had some fun.  Just a suggestion. Front light is a bit out of scale.  A Junior Rocket Ray will fit better and be more of the same vintage.  Cool pedals!  Let the critics have their say and they can go pick apart something else.  Have fun!



Thank you!! I'll look into the front light,  I wanted to stick to chrome accents just to keep that look. But thanks for the comments.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 24, 2020)

pkleppert said:


> Here's a Jr. Rocket Ray on the front fender.
> 
> View attachment 1306476



Hi stay safe! Nice Schwinn custom 20" phantom*!*


----------



## pkleppert (Nov 24, 2020)

Two chrome Jr. Rocket Rays on the handle bars.


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Dec 1, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Dec 1, 2020)

Here's a 1952 Schwinn Hornet Bobby Ujszaszi. did up/sold to me early 2019. It has original paint fenders, rack, all correct original parts, and the chrome junior rocket ray. Horn in tank works.


----------



## PennyPrince (Dec 1, 2020)

Jakethesnake23 said:


> View attachment 1310050
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice!, thanks for the post!


----------



## PennyPrince (Dec 1, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Here's a 1952 Schwinn Hornet Bobby Ujszaszi. did up/sold to me early 2019. It has original paint fenders, rack, all correct original parts, and the chrome junior rocket ray. Horn in tank works.
> 
> View attachment 1310066
> 
> ...



Just simply,  gorgoues! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tim elder (Dec 31, 2022)

Couple more for the 20" crowd.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 1, 2023)

tim elder said:


> Couple more for the 20" crowd.
> View attachment 1760390
> 
> View attachment 1760391



So clean!!


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 1, 2023)

SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS said:


> View attachment 1310050
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice!!


----------



## Olds442 (Jan 1, 2023)

My wife and I where talking.    Imagine during the BMX craze a kid rode one of these to school.  Like driving a 57 Bonneville to church.   Awesome


----------



## spoker (Jan 3, 2023)

PennyPrince said:


> Thank you, frame is a 53" and all parts are original,  I figured it was neat to post considering you don't see 20" phantom, but it  has  all the goodies...



loot of ppl on here stuck with what used 2b valuble old bikes,now the market is down and there mad,yout bike looks great


----------



## Olds442 (Jan 3, 2023)

Salad Shooter is right


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 3, 2023)

spoker said:


> loot of ppl on here stuck with what used 2b valuble old bikes,now the market is down and there mad,yout bike looks great



Thanks 👍


----------

